# -(으)려고 하다 and -(으)려다가?



## hana20

What is the difference between the two?Please give an example.고마워요


----------



## kenjoluma

I assume -(으)려고 하다 has no point in the end. Probably a comma. (Because those two make a huge difference)

I think it is better to compare between '-려고 하다가' and '-려다가'. Or, '-려고 하다' and '-려다'. In this manner, you can see more clearly that the only difference between those two is 'present tense' and 'continuous tense'. 

(do vs. doing)


----------



## kenjoluma

Hmm. Maybe I should've expanded on the post above... Because usually Korean continuous verb has the form of '-고 있다', not '-고 하다'. But it will take a whole new thread to explain thoroughly.


----------



## Innocence27

~려고 하다 is the intention/plan. 

저는 여름에 한국에 가려고 해요. 

I intend to go to Korea this summer. 

~려다가 is the ''mix'' of 려고 하다가 (to say it faster). 

~다가 is ... hmmm. You have a location #1, and a location #2, on the way from #1 to #2 something happens that usually changes your usual plan//or something goes well and then suddenly goes wrong

(Okay this was a weird way to phrase it, if someone can rephrase this in a clear way please do so, I hope the examples speak for themselves):

-자동차 잘 가다가 갑자기 멈췄어요.

The car was going well when suddenly it stopped.

-지하철 타러 가다가 지갑 잊어버린 걸 보고 다시 집으로 갔어요. 

I was on my way to the train station and on my way I figured I forgot my wallet so I went back home. 


Now with ~려다가: 

여름에 한국에 가려다가 문제 생겨서 못 갈 것 같네요. 

I intended to Korea this summer but something came up and it looks like I won't be able to go.

Hope it helped~


----------



## renoirbleu

good point innocence27.
I think there is no huge difference between them.
They both mean *"while (being) about to do sth..." "on the point of doing sth...". *In the following (subordinated) phrase, it usually explains the reason why that action didn't work out, as innoncence27 has shown you in plenty of examples.


----------

